# Comment permettre le core dump



## Eymerich (9 Décembre 2003)

Quelqu'un saurait comment permettre le core dump?

je suis sous tcsh et j'ai essayé:
% unlimit core

donne
% ./monprog.out
Segmentation fault (core dumped)   (Normal c'est ce que je voudrais analyser)

Mais aucune trace du core

meme chose avec 
% limit core 1024 etc..

Merci

Nicholas


----------



## Eymerich (9 Décembre 2003)

Après bien des recherche sur le web : une partie de la réponse sur: http://afu.com/apple/cores.html

Intéressant à savoir: sur le mac les cores sont placés dans le répertoire  /cores à la racine.


----------

